# Turbo damage



## variant_gti (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

recently I have bought an S362 to uses in VW PASSAT 2.1T and uses K&N filter.

But te turbo smokes and get excessive wear on the shaft after 1500 miles under 20 PSI of pressure. I suspected of small oil drain.

What can happened on my turbo ? 

Thanks










Oil Feed









Oil Drain


----------



## bigred324 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just my two cents. I work at Advance auto parts, and I have heard horror stories about Fram filters. Everything from stopping oil flow from exploding off the block. I would change it.


----------

